# 4G gone and stuck with 3G/1X



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

So recently my 4G has disappeared and I am stuck with a crappy 3G/1x connection, or nothing at all. I live in Grand Rapids, MI if that has anything to do with it. I have tried multiple ROMs and Radios, and I can't figure out anything about a data outage so I'm lost. Do you guys think it's just data maintenance/outage? Have I been throttled by Verizon?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

how long have you been experiencing the outage? if its just a day or two i would give it more time and chalk it up to verizon. throttling wouldnt cut off your 4g, it would just make it slower...if in a day or two your still having an issue id give verizon a call to make sure there is no outage because your lte sim may be fried.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

theMichael said:


> how long have you been experiencing the outage? if its just a day or two i would give it more time and chalk it up to verizon. throttling wouldnt cut off your 4g, it would just make it slower...if in a day or two your still having an issue id give verizon a call to make sure there is no outage because your lte sim may be fried.


I'd say it's been about 3 days... I'll give it a few more days and ask around just to be sure...


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

CHP said:


> I'd say it's been about 3 days... I'll give it a few more days and ask around just to be sure...


I know it sounds stupid, but have you checked your battery cover to ensure its totally snapped on tight in every area? If not, it will cause signal loss/degradation.


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

have you tried pulling/reinserting your sim card? If its just your 4G, could be a bad card, common issue.

Tapatalkn with my T-Bolt


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn now mine is messed up too. i flashed the mr4 radio leak from the factory rom thread and used it a few days. i didn't like the way the radios worked and the gps sucked so i flashed back to mr3 and all i was getting was 1X and edvo (sp?) so i flashed beck to mr4 and it is still stuck on 1 and evdo whatever that is. damn what should i do? is there a ruu for 206.9 that is rooted? i tried the one here but all the links are dead. maybe that will fix it. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep, my Mom who has a Samsung Stratosphere 4g, had perfect 4g connection right next to mine while mine would waver from 3g connection to no connection. I tried pulling the SIM, blowing on it and the slot to make sure there was no dust/interference, and made sure the battery cover was on tight. I think the SIM might just be dead...


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

CHP said:


> Yep, my Mom who has a Samsung Stratosphere 4g, had perfect 4g connection right next to mine while mine would waver from 3g connection to no connection. I tried pulling the SIM, blowing on it and the slot to make sure there was no dust/interference, and made sure the battery cover was on tight. I think the SIM might just be dead...


I live in Detroit and have had no problems or interference so if its been that long its probly a sim card thing.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

So guys, I brought my phone in, they gave me a new SIM, I had 4g when they activated it and when I left the store, but now that I'm home I'm back at the same state: no 4g connection while I hold another 4g phone with connection right next to it... What else could be wrong?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

CHP said:


> So guys, I brought my phone in, they gave me a new SIM, I had 4g when they activated it and when I left the store, but now that I'm home I'm back at the same state: no 4g connection while I hold another 4g phone with connection right next to it... What else could be wrong?


time for a new free replacement, make em give you a nexus


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

CHP said:


> So guys, I brought my phone in, they gave me a new SIM, I had 4g when they activated it and when I left the store, but now that I'm home I'm back at the same state: no 4g connection while I hold another 4g phone with connection right next to it... What else could be wrong?


Pisser, went thru same thing down to the Stratosphere, new/replacement phone solved my issue.

Tapatalkn with my T-Bolt


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Classicmm said:


> Pisser, went thru same thing down to the Stratosphere, new/replacement phone solved my issue.
> 
> Tapatalkn with my T-Bolt


Dang, this will be my second replacement phone in 2 weeks!


----------

